# *** RBO Big 40 Shoot April 21 & 22 ***



## passthru24 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok guys and girls the BIG 40 is back again this year. April 21 & 22, and it should be bigger and better than last year. Their will be an area set up for camping and don't forget about Saturday Night when the after DARK fun starts,,, Their will be alot of prizes given away and some GREAT food by T-Roy's BBQ and so much more. Hope to see everyone on both days and if not on one of those days.



 RBO’S SECOND ANNUAL BIG 40 3D SHOUT OUT

Come join us on Apr. 21-22 for a fun filled weekend of killing foam. We will have a 40 target 3d course set up to test your skills. You can shoot all 40 targets in one day or split them up or just shoot 20 targets if you can’t handle the pressure.

We will also have our popular long distance shoot and card shoot setup, payback is half the pot.

If you sign up to shoot all 40 targets, you will receive a ticket to be entered into a drawing to WIN SOME  GREAT PRIZES !!!
For every $5 you spend in the long distance shoot or card shoot you will also receive a ticket to be entered into the drawing.
Open Money - $35 50% Payback 
Open Trophy - $25 Trophy – Max. 45yrds
Hunter - $25 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer– Max. 40yrds. 
Women’s Hunter - $25 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. 
Bow Novice - $25 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max. 30yrds
Traditional - $25 Trophy – Max. 25yrds
Young Adult - $25 Trophy – Ages 15 to 17 – Max. 40yrds. 
Youth - $25 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds
Sr. Eagle - $15 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.

Camping will be available and their will be a big bon fire Saturday night, so plan on hanging out and join in on the fun after DARK !!!!!!

CONTACT SCOTT AT 678-378-0816 FOR MORE INFO


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 29, 2012)

Just a friendly reminder, you might want to get out your recurve and 4wheeler and get practiced up for saturday night.


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 29, 2012)

sounds like a load of fun! Hope I can make it, I am planning on it anyway!


----------



## KillZone (Mar 29, 2012)

What about k45 or k50?  Or is it all unknown yardage?


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 29, 2012)

KillZone said:


> What about k45 or k50?  Or is it all unknown yardage?



We have K45 and seniors, SOMEBODY just forgot to list it above.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 29, 2012)

KillZone said:


> What about k45 or k50?  Or is it all unknown yardage?



Try Hunter class.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 29, 2012)

Have to shoot all on Sat so I will be there early.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 30, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> We have K45 and seniors, SOMEBODY just forgot to list it above.



Yea, it was me that forgot to put it on their, sorry. We do have the K45 and Seniors class,,So ya'll come on down and shoot some foam and have a great time


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 30, 2012)

Got sat and sunday night off I am ready for this shoot


----------



## BowedUP (Apr 2, 2012)

How about a FUN class?  Got one of those?  Or is that for Sat night with recurves?


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 2, 2012)

BowedUP said:


> How about a FUN class?  Got one of those?  Or is that for Sat night with recurves?



Yep got a fun class to,,,and Sat nite will be all business ,,,


----------



## BowedUP (Apr 3, 2012)

our crew will be there for ALL of it.  Fun and Business


----------



## noviceshooter (Apr 4, 2012)

It sounds like a good time, I can't wait


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 4, 2012)

I can't wait, gonna change the oil in the ranger and get it ready.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 5, 2012)

Been working a whole new area that we have never been in before, so this shoot should be a great one ,,,


----------



## DanielHunter (Apr 6, 2012)

is it gonna be like a asa, First 20 unknown 2nd 20 known??


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 8, 2012)

DanielHunter said:


> is it gonna be like a asa, First 20 unknown 2nd 20 known??



All classes and targets or ranges will be unknown unless in the known 45 ,,,,


----------



## DoubleRR (Apr 9, 2012)

Senior bowhunter class?


----------



## braves0624 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thats right it is going to be all business! So be prepared to be beat! Im done playing around with yall! It is time to get serious!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 9, 2012)

DoubleRR said:


> Senior bowhunter class?



Just for u RR, because we all know you are in a class by yourself.


----------



## DoubleRR (Apr 10, 2012)

*???*

who is "we all"


----------



## BowedUP (Apr 11, 2012)

braves0624 said:


> Thats right it is going to be all business! So be prepared to be beat! Im done playing around with yall! It is time to get serious!!


So your going to try to hit the targets this time?


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 11, 2012)

BowedUP said:


> So your going to try to hit the targets this time?



 He'll be lucky to find the targets,,, I'll make you and Chuck some more arrows


----------



## BowedUP (Apr 12, 2012)

Good, i think we only have about 4.  There is NO way we can make it thru 40 targets!!


----------



## SheRBO (Apr 14, 2012)

Excited : I dont have to cook for this one get to have a little fun too.... Going to have this one catered BB-Q Burgers and Hot dogs yum yum


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 14, 2012)

Well looks like we will have some great things to give again this year ,,,, Sword sight, Muzzy Products, Gold Tip arrows, and alot more. Ranges are looking good and hope everyone can come out.


----------



## solocam678 (Apr 15, 2012)

Is the k45 class $35?


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 15, 2012)

I hope the seniors parking is up close so we can find our trucks ?  Still haven't found my red one.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 16, 2012)

We are still going to try to do ALL 40 targets Saturday . We might have some people coming with us to make the day of it ..


----------



## solocam678 (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks like we may try all 40 on sunday.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 16, 2012)

We will be there on sat to shoot all 40 .


----------



## noviceshooter (Apr 16, 2012)

I can't wait for two great days of bowing! ya'll are the bestest


----------



## BowedUP (Apr 17, 2012)

Ready for some foam killin!!  Come on Sat!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 18, 2012)

Going to be setting up the Saturday night course like last year, will have 5 targets out. Do ya'll want the Iron buck set up for it too like last year????

 There will be a minimum of 4 adult beverages consumed  before you can sign up to shoot
Recurve will be supplied.

And the driver does get thristy out there on the course so refreshments are welcomed


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 18, 2012)

Got alot of work done today and hope we will get alot more done tomorrow. Everyone can shoot the Saturday nite course, the 4 adult drinks just makes it alot more fun. Can't wait for everyone to see the area that we have set up, Looks great so far.


----------



## C Cape (Apr 18, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> Going to be setting up the Saturday night course like last year, will have 5 targets out. Do ya'll want the Iron buck set up for it too like last year????
> 
> There will be a minimum of 4 adult beverages consumed  before you can sign up to shoot
> Recurve will be supplied.
> ...



Golly Gee.....You had me at 4 adult beverages.....I'm headed that way as soon as I can leave the shop Saturday!


----------



## rank bull (Apr 19, 2012)

well if i knew if cookie man was goin to be there i would say put the iron buck out, i want a rematch from last year))))


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 19, 2012)

Cookie says if you mess wif the home scho.... I mean Bull you get the horns!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 19, 2012)

Brian from GA said:


> Cookie says if you mess wif the home scho.... I mean Bull you get the horns!!!



We got a GOOD set of horns up here just waiting on Rank and Cookie.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 19, 2012)

Rain rain go away


----------



## SheRBO (Apr 19, 2012)

Rain or shine we are going to have some fun. Dont let a little rain scare you away Hound Dog


----------



## hound dog (Apr 19, 2012)

SheRBO said:


> Rain or shine we are going to have some fun. Dont let a little rain scare you away Hound Dog



O no


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 19, 2012)

Hate I'm gonna miss it. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## braves0624 (Apr 19, 2012)

Bump!!


----------



## SheRBO (Apr 20, 2012)

Ready for some ARCHERY!!!!


----------



## Big John (Apr 20, 2012)

*Show it*

The Love


----------



## BowedUP (Apr 20, 2012)

O God!  That enough to keep me Away!


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 20, 2012)

When it was just jim and Chuck it was an issue we could overlook..  now a trend is starting.  Where is that banjo music coming from?


----------



## hound dog (Apr 20, 2012)

Mmmm I just don't know what to say to that. WOW


----------



## DoubleRR (Apr 20, 2012)

He has to be a Democrat!


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 20, 2012)

DoubleRR said:


> He has to be a Democrat!



I can't believe you would say that, You know that really hurt coming from my long lost Daddy,,, Can't wait till you get here cause I owe you for that one. Brian their will be banjo's playing only after dark


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 20, 2012)

Down by the River


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 20, 2012)

Well course is set and ready for all you foam killers to come on down and give'm $%@%. It should be a really great shoot, with the new area and some new targets,,,Ohhhh Yeaaa  And the Staurday nite course should be ready to go by tomorrow evening so hope everyone will be sticking around for some of that action to.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 20, 2012)

deerehauler said:


> Down by the River



Is that where you will be playing the banjo at ???


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 20, 2012)

passthru24 said:


> Is that where you will be playing the banjo at ???



getting tuned up now!!


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey that looked like Don and Chuck,,,, Well aleast that did look like Chuck for sure, (Poor Chuck) Don't forget the Company meeting this weekend to ,,,


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 20, 2012)

passthru24 said:


> Hey that looked like Don and Chuck,,,, Well aleast that did look like Chuck for sure, (Poor Chuck) Don't forget the Company meeting this weekend to ,,,



would not miss a quarterly meeting for nothinG!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 20, 2012)

deerehauler said:


> would not miss a quarterly meeting for nothinG!!!



Been awhile since last one, need to set some things straight, like who's bringing the refreshments,,, thought it was Chucks turn, Oh yea he can't even buy refreshments yet ,,, and Don always drinks them before he gets here


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 21, 2012)

Been looking foward to this day since our last big 40! looks like the weather gods may be with us.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 21, 2012)

We had a really good time shooting all 40 targets ...I am sure that we will be feeling the pain in the morning .. Really good setup today and good shooting the first time with Dansby .


----------



## solocam678 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great shoot guys...enjoyed it.


----------



## DanielHunter (Apr 22, 2012)

Good shoot quys had a blast. came out both days and shot all 40 twice.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Apr 22, 2012)

Good shoot except for those four targets that jumped in the air and made my shots hit low!


----------

